# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Things I miss in VC8

## jho1965dk

Hi I am a C++ programmer (both native and CLI)

and I was really stunned when I discovered that keyboard templates aparently is only available to VB and C# but not C++ is this really true or am I missing some point?

Is there any chance that the compiling speed of template heavy project will improve? e.g. stuff like boost/wave

The compiler output for template related error in this kind of project also tent to be huge, I wonder why there is no folding capability in the output pane (after all it seems like the underlaying code is the same as that of the text editors, so it should be faily simple to borrow the code folding functionality from there)

I tent to use the find symbol a lot since goto definition do not seems to work across assembly boundary, but I think the output really have room for improvement,  you should take a look at the seach result pane in eclipse for inspiration


br Jens

----------


## tarekmadkour

> I was really stunned when I discovered that keyboard templates aparently is only available to VB and C# but not C++ is this really true or am I missing some point?


You're right, the feature is not available for C++ in VS2005. The original plan was for C++ to have the code snippets feature as well, but we ended up taking a lot more time stabilizing our IntelliSense work and consequently did not get time to work on this feature. 
On the up side, there are plans under way to have a "power toy" available as a download to make this feature work with VC++ some time soon. Hopefully, that will materialize  :Smilie: 



> Is there any chance that the compiling speed of template heavy project will improve? e.g. stuff like boost/wave


We do intend to work on improving compiler throughput in general for a future release. This is long-lead work, however, so don't expect it in the next release (Orcas).



> The compiler output for template related error in this kind of project also tent to be huge, I wonder why there is no folding capability in the output pane (after all it seems like the underlaying code is the same as that of the text editors, so it should be faily simple to borrow the code folding functionality from there)


We would like to solve this problem by making the "Error List" window more usable for C++ developers. There are no solid plans for this yet, however.



> I tent to use the find symbol a lot since goto definition do not seems to work across assembly boundary, but I think the output really have room for improvement,  you should take a look at the seach result pane in eclipse for inspiration


This is a good suggestion. It's also one that we occasionally hear. You may want to add your vote to this suggestion: http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualS...dbackID=105458

Thanks,

----------


## jho1965dk

I can't vote or comment on http://connect.microsoft.com/Visual...edbackID=105458
since it seems to be closed

----------


## jho1965dk

Ups, sorry forgot to logon

----------

